# Bump when you hit a milestone :)



## hunni12

I am not in the second tri, but we all know this is where we get the most milestones. Even reaching the second tri is a milestone itself. So let's start a positive thread.

Whether it is finding out gender, first kick/movement, ob appt, anything that is a milestone. :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## MummaMoo

Just realised today we're officially viable!


----------



## almosthere

Cute idea hunni!

Mummamoo that's very exciting!

I just entered 2nd tri on Monday :) hoping next will be to feel baby I thought I did a week or two ago now not so sure haven't felt anything since chalking it up though gas really want some butterflies!


----------



## weepolly

24 weeks here too &#128522;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm down to double digits as of today! Only 99 more days until we meet our precious rainbow :happydance:

Congrats to all those reaching the second trimester and to the viable babies!


----------



## Buffyx

22 weeks today with anterior placenta and felt kicks from the outside last night :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Found out I was team pink


----------



## hunni12

Well I didn't vomit today!! Yay me lol.

Congrats on the milestones ladies!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hubby felt first baby kicks last night!! Love the kicks, my favorite part of being preggers!!


----------



## campn

We just confirmed we are having a girl today at our anatomy scan!


----------



## emicakess

Right now I am in limbo... have a few milestones coming up though soon! Following to see everyones milestones :) cute idea


----------



## BunnyN

hunni12 said:


> Well I didn't vomit today!! Yay me lol.
> 
> Congrats on the milestones ladies!!

This is the milestone I'm most looking forward to at the moment, lol.


----------



## Buffyx

DH felt baby kick tonight for the first time :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww I love this idea thanks hun


----------



## Arohanui

Aww, lovely thread. Had our 20 week scan last week and FINALLY feeling baby moving this week :happydance: Also, starting to get a noticeable bump and outgrowing my normal clothes!


----------



## pam1532

18wks 3days, last night my husband felt the baby move for the first time! I had to be laying on my back in bed very still with his hand on my uterus, but he definitely felt it. He said it just felt like tiny muscle spasms, hah


----------



## HopingFor2v1

Finally, at 13w1d I got to see our baby at my u/s!


----------



## October9

I'm at double digits today! 99 days left......Argh lol x


----------



## Jox

16 weeks :happydance:

Gender scan tomorrow plus felt PROPER little kicks last night x


----------



## hunni12

keep em coming ladies!!

afm, made 12 weeks today!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Yesterday we found out we are TEAM PINK again! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

15 weeks today :)


----------



## SarahP13

So I've reached the second trimester and had a lovely first scan :happydance: 

Feeling very happy and relieved! :thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

I made it to 12 weeks !


----------



## Jox

Just found out we r team pink :pink:


----------



## darkriver

Found out that I have a hyper manic HEALTHY bean so far.


----------



## wtt :)

2nd Trimester! ;)


----------



## cskme_

My whole family now knows! and I have created a new Facebook for family only (and 2 very close friends), as I only wish to tell those who love and support me :) 

What a relief!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

16 weeks today :)


----------



## darkriver

Felt my first proper kicks.


----------



## almosthere

Dark so exciting congrats to all those hitting milestones!

Think I've def felt butterflies and kicks so exciting always when on my back at bedtime!


----------



## emicakess

I think i have felt baby wiggle a few times now. Just very subtle and its only been a couple times here and there. I do think thats what it is though yay!


----------



## hunni12

Even at 12 weeks I am feeling slight thumps&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Blessedbaby

19 weeks today and 17 weeks to go before my maternity leave starts yay of which only 15 are working weeks ...


----------



## Arohanui

Had to wait to 22 weeks but finally we got to listen to baby's heartbeat. Amazing!


----------



## hunni12

Officially 2nd tri today!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

V-day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emsabub

Double digits to go until she's here&#128525;


----------



## ashknowsbest

18 weeks today! We have our detailed scan with the MFM on Wednesday. Hoping babies are looking perfect. Fx'd.


----------



## ssarahh

V day for me today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

Sarah super tiny bump! Cute!

16 weeks today!


----------



## bumble b

Consultant tomorrow! Very nervous to see who they give me, fingers crossed it's the same one as before. I should get a plan of action in place as all a bit confusing at the mo! Hoping so hard for a nice normal pregnancy & for baby to measure perfect (won't know that part until 20 week anatomy scan) fingers crossed!!!


----------



## schnoogles

I am moving over to join you in 2nd tri, 13 weeks already, it's flying past! :)


----------



## almosthere

20 days until gender scan as of tmrw! Eek!


----------



## Blessedbaby

3 more sleeps until my gender scan


----------



## bumble b

My consultant appointment was awful, he was useless so to cheer myself up i've booked a scan for tomorrow night lol! Not finding out sex as hubby is being stubborn but very excited for my boys to see their baby brother or sister :) xx


----------



## cskme_

15 weeks today and booked a private gender scan for 18 weeks!!!


----------



## Jox

Felt baby move from the outside yesterday..... TWICE!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Officially made it to 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

17 weeks today!


----------



## Kmx

24 weeks today - baby is viable :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

20 weeks today ... halfway mark


----------



## aidensxmomma

Double digits - only 99 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Just realized I'm 4 months pregnant :)


----------



## Becki09

2nd Tri :D


----------



## Arohanui

24 weeks!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

18 weeks today! My ticker says baby girl is 10" head to toe... WOW!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Today we found out by accident that my yellow bump is pink. 100 days until I get to meet her!!!


----------



## twinkie2

21 weeks today!!!


----------



## wtt :)

16 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

16 weeks today! (My ticker is off by 1 day lol) 4 days til gender scan:happydance:


----------



## darkriver

18 weeks ekkk....


----------



## emicakess

Oops I forgot to bump! We found out that we are having a BOY! :cloud9:


----------



## hilslo

First trimester is over - woo hoo!!!!


----------



## hunni12

15 w:)


----------



## Emsabub

Technically right now into 28 weeks & 3rd trimester! :D


----------



## Nikko88

Called to book my 20 week anatomy scan. I can't wait. I get to hear the heartbeat on Thursday. This pregnancy is going to be so long, but #1 is finally sleeping through the night. I'm trying to treasure this time of being a parent of 1 toddler because chaos ensues.


----------



## skycastles

Finally managed to get a video of the baby kicking my tummy out after a month of feeling the kicks!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

99 days till due date! Yey!


----------



## smileyfaces

Half way there :dance:


----------



## emicakess

Baby kicks me in the bladder now hahaha! I guess thats a milestone


----------



## MeganS0326

3rd trimester! Holy cow!


----------



## darkriver

19 weeks 1:happydance:


----------



## Jox

20 weeks today!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

16 weeks


----------



## twinkie2

BH have officially started at 22+ weeks :)


----------



## HopingFor2v1

We had a gender reveal party this weekend where we popped a giant ballon to find out we're having a baby girl!! :pink: I was shocked because I just knew we were going to have blue confetti pouring out, boy was I wrong :haha:


----------



## TWIN58

18 weeks and feeling baby flutter randomly. &#55357;&#56470;


----------



## cskme_

18 weeks today and found out we're having a baby girl :pink:


----------



## darkriver

Had my big scan today.


----------



## smileyfaces

21 weeks :D just 3 more weeks till V Day!


----------



## hunni12

Found out I'm team :pink: yesterday


----------



## twinkie2

hunni12 said:


> Found out I'm team :pink: yesterday

Congrats Hunni!!!


----------



## Nikko88

19 weeks. Woot! One more week for the anatomy scan.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im loving this thread ...


----------



## Emsabub

Reached 30 weeks! The last round of 10 weeks to go!


----------



## danijoanne

Viability yay &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## hunni12

17 w


----------



## TWIN58

19 weeks found out baby is a boy!:blue:


----------



## Arohanui

One whole week since my waters broke at 25+6 and baby is still in place and doing well! 

(I think everyday will feel like a milestone for the rest of this pregnancy!)


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow you in my prayers until that baby gets to earth safe ... yes indeed everyday is a milestone ...


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Officially half baked &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Only four more weeks until V-Day


----------



## twinkie2

V-day!!! :happydance: feels so good to reach this point!!


----------



## MissCassie

25 weeks! With my rainbow baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

24 weeks today Vday baby


----------



## Nikko88

20 weeks and we had our anatomy scan yesterday. Shi*t got real. While my husband tried to entertain/distract our toddler, I split my attention between them and the monitor where our little peanut was at first curled up into a little ball occupying only half of my uterus. After an hour, we were able to get him to stretch out but he was faced down and away. So no good pictures and no good view of his face. But what they could see looked normal.


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo, half way baked! 

We had our big scan last Monday where hubby was hoping to find out gender. Baby was being uncooperative which was fine with me. I want the big happy surprise on d-day. ;) Our first btw. Even the ultrasound tech had to guess. :haha: meeting the midwife this Wednesday so we'll hear the details about the scan that the ultrasound tech isn't allowed to talk about. However I think the fact that the tech said multiple times "what a squirmy baby!" Must be a good sign


----------



## cskme_

Halfway today!! 20 weeks


----------



## HopingFor2v1

cskme_ said:


> Halfway today!! 20 weeks

Happy half-way! I'm 20 weeks today as well!


----------



## wtt :)

20 weeks, found out we're team :blue: again :D and can feel him move more, a lot of squirming in there! <3


----------



## darkriver

22 weeks :):happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

A few days late but we have passed V-day!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Double digits ... whoop whoop ... roll on October


----------



## cupcake.

We found out baby is a girl!! :pink: &#128525;


----------



## NinjaKitty5

22 weeks today ^.^


----------



## twilightgeek2

I joined second tri yesterday!!!! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#57020;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## smileyfaces

Couple of days late but V Day yaaay!


----------



## hunni12

Wow shocked this is still going. Always good to see the positive side of pregnancy:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

26 weeks today :).


----------



## hunni12

Half way


----------



## kksy9b

Just saw this- hit second tri last week!


----------



## Lucasmum

20 weeks today and found outr we are team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Just joined second Trimester.


----------



## MissCassie

Just joined 3rd trimester! 12 weeks till my rainbow princess arrives


----------



## sn0wbunnie

24 weeks today!


----------



## NinjaKitty5

23 weeks today ! 
7 more days until V- day&#128525;


----------



## Anababe

Finally made it to 2nd tri! &#128522;


----------



## Blessedbaby

hit third tri ... home stretch


----------



## hilslo

Half way today!!!


----------



## hunni12

21 w....3 weeks until V Day :)


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Happy V-day to me &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## darkriver

Forgot to post V-day was on friday!


----------



## cskme_

MissCassie said:


> Just joined 3rd trimester! 12 weeks till my rainbow princess arrives

When did you have your 3D scan done? I'm having one done at 25 weeks and I'm hoping they turn out as clear as yours!! Beautiful baby btw. :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Forgot to post the other day, in double figures now!


----------



## Nikko88

V-day. Yikes, 16 more weeks or so to go. Love feeling LO moving around. He's almost kicking strong enough for my daughter to feel him when she's lying on my belly.


----------



## KatieSweet

V-day for me yesterday :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

No more morning sickness &#129303;


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am 27+6 weeks, the same gestation my first was born. No signs of pre-term labor and my cervix is still closed as of Saturdsy!!!


----------



## Nikko88

Not sure if it's a milestone but I now weigh as much as 24 weeks this pregnancy as I did at 40 weeks with my first. At least weight gain rate slowed during the third trimester with my first. Hoping not to set an all time weight record here. At my peak non pregnant weight, I was 207 pounds and miserable.


----------



## Anababe

Morning sickness seems to have gone and found out we are having a girl! :D


----------



## sn0wbunnie

100 days until my due date!


----------



## cskme_

V day today!!!


----------



## HopingFor2v1

V-day here as well! We also had an u/s today to check on my placenta previa and we found out it corrected itself! Woohoo:happydance: The highlight was getting to see our little girl in 3D :thumbup:


----------



## jellybeanxx

I heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time, although s/he kept trying to kick the midwife's Doppler away, clearly not a fan!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Joined team Pink today.


----------



## hunni12

23 w :)..just one more till V day!!


----------



## Nikko88

99 days +/- to go :O


----------



## hunni12

It's my V Day!!!


----------



## NinjaKitty5

94 days +\- until we meet our baby girl &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Emsabub

37 weeks so officially full term! &#128516; 
Time to start thinking of making an appearance soon, baby!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Feeling my little one move around.


----------



## cskme_

100 days to go!


----------



## cupcake.

It's my V Day :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

30 weeks pregnant today!!!!
This little girl is staying in!


----------



## Isme

Finally hit my V day. :D <3 <3 <3


----------



## hunni12

Congrats isme!!


----------



## Lucasmum

V day today never thought we would make it this far so happy


----------



## hilslo

V day!!!!!!! Let the name choices begin!


----------



## darkriver

Kiwiberry said:


> 30 weeks pregnant today!!!!
> This little girl is staying in!

Congrats hunni x


----------



## floridamomma

Made it to 15 weeks with my little girl after 6 early first tri losses back to back!


----------



## darkriver

28 weeks today.


----------



## hilslo

floridamomma said:


> Made it to 15 weeks with my little girl after 6 early first tri losses back to back!

Great milestone! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

2 months to my due date!


----------



## floridamomma

hilslo said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Made it to 15 weeks with my little girl after 6 early first tri losses back to back!
> 
> Great milestone! Congratulations!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## hunni12

25w


----------



## Kiwiberry

31 weeks!!! :happydance:.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I'm having a boy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

30 weeks with twins! I can't even believe I've made it this far. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Felt baby kick from the outside for the first time!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

29 weeks today & I passed my GTT!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Felt baby kick from the outside today and even my midwife felt her kick.


----------



## NinjaKitty5

28+1 today :3


----------



## Emsabub

Single digits to go until D-day! :D


----------



## darkriver

29 weeks. :)


----------



## hunni12

Double digits!


----------



## cupcake.

Double digits until due date! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

20 weeks!! Halfway there (unless baby makes me wait like big brother did...). Scan in 3 days and then the countdown to V-day begins!


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Had 21 week u/s (hadn't seen my precious one since week 11). Darling baby had hiccups the entire time.


----------



## Lucasmum

Double digits :happydance:


----------



## cskme_

Third tri today!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Half way baked. I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going.


----------



## +tivethoughts

17 weeks today - We found out we are team :pink: after having two boys. :cloud9:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

30 weeks today!


----------



## Ally2015

had my 20 week scan today and my wee boy looks lovely :)


----------



## hilslo

99 days to go - double digits!!!


----------



## kksy9b

20 week scan and baby is perfect


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats on all the milestones ladies!! So exciting :happydance:. 

I am so thrilled to make it this far. I never thought I would, and now that its here I can't stop smiling. Its a whole new experience here on out for me. I can't wait to give birth and actually be able to take my beautiful baby home with me :cloud9:.


----------



## darkriver

Congrats on getting this far Kiwi. 

just turned 30 weeks.


----------



## hilslo

3rd trimester today and finally starting to feel a bit less tired!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Made it to 3rd tri a couple days back, I suppose I should move on over :wacko:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Had my 20 week scan at 21+6. And my baby girl measured perfect &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 2 more weeks until Vday


----------



## hunni12

Final trimester!


----------



## cskme_

30 weeks! 3/4 done :D


----------



## WDWJess

V-day today!


----------



## MamaByrd

23+1: peed my pants in WalMart

That's a helluva milestone


----------



## darkriver

MamaByrd said:


> 23+1: peed my pants in WalMart
> 
> That's a helluva milestone

Oh dear I did this yesterday. Never wearing grey pants again. I vomited and weed.


----------



## jessicasmum

Down to double figures ( 99 days to go)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Happy V Day to me!


----------



## sarah0108

I'm finally getting a Bump! Basically 15 weeks with two!


----------



## twinkie2

Officially under the 1 month to due date mark! Due date is 4 weeks from tomorrow!!


----------



## kksy9b

V-day was yesterday!


----------



## Anababe

V-day today!


----------



## Thorpedo11

V-Day for me too. :)


----------



## cskme_

Only 8 weeks left!!


----------



## hunni12

Baby was weighed yesterday....weighing in at 3lbs and 8oz


----------



## hunni12

31 weeks and at single digit weeks


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm now in the 3rd trimester


----------



## jellybeanxx

Down to double figures in days!


----------



## Lucasmum

31 weeks tomorrow 9 weeks left :wacko: where the hell did that go!!


----------



## Hope83

20 weeks today! 50% complete :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

33 weeks!


----------



## twinkie2

I hit them all! My second little princess was born Friday morning :)


----------



## Lucasmum

50 days to go :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

Helllllllllo Second Tri!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

In 3rd tri as if a couple days ago and down in double digits!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

3rd trimester now. &#9786;&#65039; I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going by.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

37 weeks!!!


----------



## darkriver

14 days until my section :D


----------



## wtt :)

35 weeks! :D


----------



## darkriver

Full term. :)


----------



## wtt :)

darkriver said:


> Full term. :)

Congrats!! :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Half way there as of yesterday :happydance:


----------



## kimmy04

ONLY .. 100 days left. Haha going to be a slow few months!


----------



## vrogers

Third tri!


----------



## jessicasmum

Down to single digits in weeks. 9 weeks to go!!!


----------



## sarah0108

20 weeks . Half way there! Though technically my half way point was a few weeks ago haha


----------



## loub127

I made it to 2nd tri! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## katlin

Own personal milestone 16.4 and ihavent lost it on my hubby, children or anyone else yet :) i was a hormonal mess with my other 3 lol!


----------



## wtt :)

36 weeks today! :D


----------



## kaylab22

20 weeks as of yesterday!


----------



## kaylab22

PrincessTaz said:


> Half way there as of yesterday :happydance:

me to! 
your due date march 9th? 
thats my due date


----------



## Rachel320

I'm due on 14th March :)!!!

Hubby felt and saw baby kick for the first time last night! I have felt her kick since 17 weeks but didn't SEE her kick until last night, it was amazing! She has been kicking all day today!


----------



## salamander91

20 weeks today! :)


----------



## hunni12

35 weeks!


----------



## MrsPotts

20 weeks yesterday :yay:


----------



## HappyAnjeL

We are team BLUE!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Feeling movement everyday now even with my anterior placenta :happydance:


----------



## Pansy

24 weeks - V Day!


----------



## salamander91

We're team blue!!


----------



## Clever.Name

24 weeks - V DAY!!! :)


----------



## kaylab22

its a GIRL


----------



## wtt :)

Full Term! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

21 weeks!


----------



## MacBabby

12 weeks &#128515;


----------



## MacBabby

First scan yesterday and turns out I'm 14 weeks so hello second tri &#128515;


----------



## hunni12

Delivered 10/30/16


----------



## sarah0108

22 weeks!


----------



## wtt :)

38 weeks! :wohoo:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Happy v-day to me :happydance:


----------



## Sologirl

Feeling teeny tiny wiggles <3 15w2d x


----------



## Thorpedo11

Single digits in weeks. :) less than 10 weeks


----------



## flipporama1

20 weeks! The countDOWN is on!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## rachieroo

38 weeks today... 

1 week until scheduled c section


----------



## wtt :)

39 weeks! :lol:


----------



## PrincessTaz

V-day today :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

23 weeks (yesterday)


----------



## katlin

20 weeks 1day today! only 3weeks 6days till viability which is my first short term goal!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Double digits!! 99 days to go!


----------



## sarah0108

Viable!


----------



## wtt :)

due date :rofl:


----------



## Sologirl

Found out we are expecting our second beautiful daughter :) x


----------



## kaylab22

24 weeks 3 days


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Halfway!


----------



## mrs unicorn

:yipee: 20 weeks!!! :yipee:


----------



## bicornbump

As of yesterday I'm 24 weeks!!! :happydance:

Now the countdown to 28 weeks begins :haha:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Less than 50 days until my guess date. &#128525;


----------



## MacBabby

17 weeks


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Third trimester :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Into double digits and last week in 2nd trimester :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

34 weeks yesterday. Bit more importantly, found out that baby caught up on growth and we are no longer red flagged for issues!! Hopefully it stays that way but feeling good about the progress!


----------



## Laylagirl

Tomorrow I'll be in third trimester! Woowhooo! Almost there!


----------



## MacBabby

18 weeks


----------



## jessicasmum

37 weeks yesterday, now full term!!!


----------



## milliemel

24 weeks!


----------



## Thorpedo11

40 days left. &#128513;


----------



## Symphony7

Moving to second tri. :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I forgot to bump on Tuesday and Thursday! Tuesday we joined team and thursday I hit 20 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Xpecta

Nicoleoleole said:


> I forgot to bump on Tuesday and Thursday! Tuesday we joined team and thursday I hit 20 weeks! :happydance:

What team did you join?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Xpecta said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to bump on Tuesday and Thursday! Tuesday we joined team and thursday I hit 20 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> What team did you join?Click to expand...

:blue::happydance:


----------



## kaylab22

omg im almost 27 weeks!


----------



## flipporama1

Viability day! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
 



Attached Files:







20161206_080128-1.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarah0108

Off to third trimester !


----------



## PrincessTaz

Last day in 2nd trimester! :)


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Started 2nd trimester today! Hello!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Finally got to V-day!!

Welcoming back morning sickness and being regularly kicked in the bladder! Lol


----------



## Symphony7

Heard the heartbeat on my home doppler for the first time today at 14 weeks! Even heard it a second time in same spot so my mom could hear it. 165 bpm. &#9825;

Edit: got phone call with DNA results and IT'S A GIRL!!!


----------



## katlin

24 weeks today which means viability this is a huge one for us with a short cervix, funneling and being a fingertip dilated didn't know if id make it here. Im on cloud 9


----------



## ProudArmyWife

katlin said:


> 24 weeks today which means viability this is a huge one for us with a short cervix, funneling and being a fingertip dilated didn't know if id make it here. Im on cloud 9


Congratulations!


----------



## sweetysangel8

15 weeks today


----------



## cleckner04

20weeks! Now time to get to viability! :D


----------



## CeriB

24 weeks :happydance:


----------



## flipporama1

Double digits! 97 days until my RCS &#10084;


----------



## MacBabby

20 weeks today, scan tomorrow &#128513;


----------



## ProudArmyWife

30 weeks today! In the homestretch!


----------



## MacBabby

Scan today and all is looking lovely &#10084;


----------



## jessicasmum

My final milestone! Baby Leo George born 15/12/16 at 39 weeks :D


----------



## mel102

jessicasmum said:


> My final milestone! Baby Leo George born 15/12/16 at 39 weeks :D

Congratulations Jessicasmum I hope you and Leo are doing well x


----------



## jessicasmum

mel102 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> My final milestone! Baby Leo George born 15/12/16 at 39 weeks :D
> 
> Congratulations Jessicasmum I hope you and Leo are doing well xClick to expand...

Thank you :D We are both doing fine thanks. Not too much longer for you now, I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

:dance: V Day!! :dance: (was actually yesterday)


----------



## kksy9b

37 weeks and full term!


----------



## pooch

Finally able to feel babys movements from the outside! Anterior placenta here


----------



## flipporama1

26 weeks &#10084; next goal is 28. I think I'll be able to relax after that.


----------



## flipporama1

I just realized today, I have 90 days left!!!! woohooo :yipee:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Just entered 2nd tri!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

30 weeks today and 3/4 of the way there! :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

Less than 20 days to go. &#128513;


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I can't see my feet anymore. Is that a milestone? :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

38 weeks yesterday and 5cm dilated!


----------



## MrsButterfly

(From yesterday) 20 weeks!! Halfway there...


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Holy cow I just realized I'm in double digits! 91 days to go (RCS will be at 39 weeks - I'm 98 days from "due date")


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Got my quad screening results today :) downs risk of 1 in 23,000 which is great as I am 36 years old. I think it is the lowest risk I ever had in all 4 babies :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hit viability last week!!! :D


----------



## Thorpedo11

10 days left. Wont be encouraging her to come out until. Next Thursday since that's when my midwife gets backs into town.


----------



## kksy9b

39 weeks! Just one more week to due date!


----------



## wtbmummy

24weeks today!!


----------



## flipporama1

28 weeks!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

Only 11 weeks until my RCS :) :baby:


----------



## PitaKat

Double digits! Only 98 days till her due date


----------



## Thorpedo11

4 days past my edd.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

14 weeks today! Hello second trimester!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

My last milestone- Calvin Nathaniel born 1/13/17 at 40+4


----------



## Wish85

Feeling movement consistently/everyday!


----------



## CeriB

Got the flu! Even though I've had the flu jab! &#128542;&#128514;

Also, arranged my mat leave at work! Last day March 10th :happydance:


----------



## TwoGirlsAndMe

Both girls and OH can now feel baby kicking :-D


----------



## MacBabby

Should have posted this the other day, 24 weeks &#128515;


----------



## PrincessTaz

Forgot to post at 50 days but yay, less than 50 days to go now! :)


----------



## sweetysangel8

It's a girl!


----------



## Tishybabe

24 weeks! Both daughters and DH can feel baby move from the outside as well! :happydance:


----------



## Symphony7

Finally feeling movement. I started last week but sometimes couldn't tell, but now it's pretty obvious it's baby and not gas. Lol. It's actually a little disconcerting since it's my first. Especially when I'm sitting down I feel her punching me near my public bone, it's weird to me.


----------



## flipporama1

30 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20170117_084713-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Yo_Yo

Finally told the kids they will have a rainbow baby sister :)


----------



## JT2013

Yo_Yo said:


> Finally told the kids they will have a rainbow baby sister :)


Hi Yo_Yo - congratulations! I remember you from my first time around! So sorry to hear you had a miscarriage - hope you are managing to enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## ShinyShiny84

20 weeks today! Halfway there!


----------



## Yo_Yo

JT2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Finally told the kids they will have a rainbow baby sister :)
> 
> 
> Hi Yo_Yo - congratulations! I remember you from my first time around! So sorry to hear you had a miscarriage - hope you are managing to enjoy your pregnancy xxClick to expand...

Hi!

Thanks! How are you? A big congratulations to you too :) exciting! 

Can't believe our little ones are two now. Where has the time gone! X


----------



## Nicoleoleole

27 weeks today! 3rd trimester!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

35 weeks today! And my coworkers are being sweet and throwing me a babyshower at work&#128153;


----------



## JT2013

Yo_Yo said:


> JT2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Finally told the kids they will have a rainbow baby sister :)
> 
> 
> Hi Yo_Yo - congratulations! I remember you from my first time around! So sorry to hear you had a miscarriage - hope you are managing to enjoy your pregnancy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks! How are you? A big congratulations to you too :) exciting!
> 
> Can't believe our little ones are two now. Where has the time gone! XClick to expand...

I know! I blinked and suddenly I had a toddler! Thanks for the congrats - starting to get excited now (and scared!) about having two to chase after! :cloud9:


----------



## Symphony7

Forgot to post - 20 weeks! Can't believe I'm halfway. Feels like an eternity away.


----------



## beccabonny

Just had V-day last week!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just moved into the last box on my ticker! Only one month to go :happydance:


----------



## beccabonny

yay last box! so close!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

20 week scan today. It's a BOY!!!!


----------



## Wish85

crazylilth1ng said:


> 20 week scan today. It's a BOY!!!!

Yay crazy congratulations!!! :blue:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Thank you :)


----------



## vaniilla

Got my appointment for the 20 week scan today :dance: it's bittersweet with it being my last baby.

crazylilth1ng - congratulations on team blue!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Good luck for your scan vaniilla, this is almost definitely my last baby too.


----------



## MacBabby

Down to double digits, less than 100 days &#128515;


----------



## beccabonny

So exciting, mac!!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Found out we're having another boy! :)


----------



## Symphony7

We Put the crib together today. And by we I mean my mom and husband. :lol:


----------



## Wish85

20 week scan today! It's another healthy baby BOY &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## vaniilla

thexfadingpat said:


> Found out we're having another boy! :)




Wish85 said:


> 20 week scan today! It's another healthy baby BOY &#128153;&#128153;


Congratulations on team blue! :flower:


----------



## PrincessPearl

Found out at our anatomy scan last week that we are team purple!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## suesue

27 weeks today &#128525;


----------



## flipporama1

32 weeks today! :yipee: only 6 or 7 weeks to go, max! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yesterday's milestone-half way there!

Today's-anatomy scan all went well! Still team pink:cloud9:


----------



## beccabonny

Team purple, whoa!

26 weeks today, 14 to go! Got my first bump comment today :)


----------



## vaniilla

PrincessPearl said:


> Found out at our anatomy scan last week that we are team purple!!! :oneofeach:

That's so exciting! Massive congratulations! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## MacBabby

27 weeks, yeay &#128515;


----------



## kaylab22

35weeks 3days


----------



## mara16jade

My milestone is...I made it to 2nd tri! :D

After a MC last year, and this being an IVF baby, I'm soooooo happy to be here. <3


----------



## x Zaly x

Reached the halfway point yesterday and had my 20 week scan today, found out we are team blue!! :D


----------



## Wish85

OH and DS felt baby kick from the outside :cloud9:


----------



## MrsButterfly

Double figures - 99 days to go!


----------



## Wish85

21 weeks today!


----------



## MacBabby

28 weeks and still feeling pretty good compared to my last pregnancy! Yeay me &#128515;


----------



## kaylab22

36weeks!!!!!!


----------



## flipporama1

40 days until my RCS :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Xpecta

I just hit V-Day!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Symphony7

Decided on a name, Juliette Marie. <3


----------



## sweetysangel8

24 weeks. Viability!


----------



## flipporama1

34 weeks :wohoo: my only milestone left is birth! :yipee:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

OH felt him move last night. Previously, every time he put his hand on my belly, little man stayed still, but last night he kicked for daddy!!


----------



## kittykat7210

We told my family about baby


----------



## Yo_Yo

My ticker pic moved up to the next box. Yay!


----------



## Symphony7

V-day!!!

Can't believe I'm already here. Can't wait for third tri at this point.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Last milestone...we welcomed our baby boy on Valentine's Day! At 38 weeks 4 days he weighed 8lbs9oz and was 21in long! Absolutely smitten with him.


----------



## kaylab22

Found out my baby is breech will be a scheduled. C sectoin


----------



## MacBabby

29 weeks &#128515;


----------



## Wish85

ProudArmyWife said:


> Last milestone...we welcomed our baby boy on Valentine's Day! At 38 weeks 4 days he weighed 8lbs9oz and was 21in long! Absolutely smitten with him.

The best milestone!! Congratulations on your :blue: bundle of joy :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

I found out the sex yesterday! Team blue!

It was also my first ever 3D ultrasound :)


----------



## spencerspiece

I am an avocado


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Had my last prenatal appt with my normal Dr. yesterday before I switch to an OB. Got the results from my IPS and everything looks low risk. And I finally told my bosses.

Can't believe I've made it to 18 weeks. Not to be morbid, but I kind of thought I'd MC my first cuz my sister did and my mom MC'd her first 2. Very happy to be breaking from tradition. *knocks on wood*


----------



## DobbyForever

Did my gender reveal yesterday and making my registry today :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Bit late but this week I hit 24 weeks this week my baby is now viable :)


----------



## DobbyForever

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Bit late but this week I hit 24 weeks this week my baby is now viable :)

Omg are they really viable at 24 weeks? I knew it was 20-something but forgot the second digit. Craaaazy congrats for hitting the viability milestone

Afm starting my baby registry with mom today


----------



## flipporama1

DobbyForever said:


> I found out the sex yesterday! Team blue!
> 
> It was also my first ever 3D ultrasound :)

Congratulations Dobby!! :yipee: boys are awesome! I have 3 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## DobbyForever

flipporama1 said:


> Congratulations Dobby!! :yipee: boys are awesome! I have 3 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Ty! As sad as the cute girl clothes make me, I love boys. I was the only granddaughter on my dad's side for 18 years, and I have three brothers. I loved helping my mom with the twins (I was 9) so I get boys. I get boys lol. I was never good with toddler girls lol


----------



## crazylilth1ng

ProudArmyWife said:


> Last milestone...we welcomed our baby boy on Valentine's Day! At 38 weeks 4 days he weighed 8lbs9oz and was 21in long! Absolutely smitten with him.


Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I was 24 weeks 2 days ago :)


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Bit late, but I passed v-day last week! Feel like I'm freewheeling to third tri!


----------



## vaniilla

reached 19 weeks/mango today :)


All these milestones are bittersweet as they'll be my last.


----------



## thexfadingpat

20 weeks. Halfway there. :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Only 10 days until my due date:)


----------



## kittykat7210

14 weeks :) feeling proper flutters!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We found out we're having another little girl! :pink::cloud9:


----------



## PrincessPearl

24 weeks today!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MacBabby

30 weeks and this baby is still so jiggly &#128525;


----------



## DobbyForever

First time somebody touched my belly :)


----------



## stellababy

Reached 19 weeks and also told everyone (except work! Lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

So many milestones this week :)

Stella 19 weeks?! How did you manage that?! I caved at 14 lol

Afm 18 today (technically tomorrow but I do my bump pics today)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

20 weeks!:happydance: And we finally announced on facebook last week.


----------



## vitriolic_vix

16 weeks and I've been so anxious so went for a private scan this afternoon.. found out we're having a boy! Still getting my head around it but my husband is over the moon!


----------



## boobee

We're 24 weeks! Viable &#128153;


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on team blue!

And yay boobee for viability!

Dragonfly congrats on announcing on fb


----------



## stellababy

DobbyForever said:


> So many milestones this week :)
> 
> Stella 19 weeks?! How did you manage that?! I caved at 14 lol
> 
> Afm 18 today (technically tomorrow but I do my bump pics today)

It's cold where I am so I have been wearing heavy sweaters! They all must think I am getting very fat as I gained 15 lbs already. Going to hold out as long as I can! Legally I have to let them know at 25 weeks so I have some time :))


----------



## DobbyForever

First night SO rubbed and talked to the belly/his son :)

Oooo interesting. Our leave sucks but we legally don't have to tell and work can't ask. I think it's a matter of days to request maternity leave. My mat leave form says 24 hours notice. Obviously nobody dies that because we need long term substitutes but yeah. The union/HR gets very cranky about messing with a pregnant lady


----------



## Yo_Yo

24 weeks today with my rainbow!!! Yay for V Day!!!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy V day boobee and yo-yo! 

20 weeks today and found out we're having a boy :)


----------



## kaylab22

Having. My baby this Thursday. Via c section!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Vanilla! 

Congratulations on a little boy and now being halfway there!

Good luck Kaylab22! How exciting!


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Good luck Kaylab!

100 days to go for me!


----------



## Symphony7

Less than 100 days! Omg that feels like a huge milestone. Can't wait for her to get here, still feels like an eternity away.


----------



## flipporama1

21 Days or less for me!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Wish85

Best of luck to all you ladies approaching birth. 24 weeks tomorrow so we have reached viability!! :)


----------



## flipporama1

Congrats on Viability Wish!! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MacBabby

31 weeks...&#128513;


----------



## PrincessTaz

Officially overdue!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Half way point. And I have my anatomy scan this morning. : D


----------



## kaylab22

BABY ANNOUNCMENT 3-2-17 7lbs 7oz 19 inch
its been a little rough cause. Wat they put in the spinal block to help with. The pain immediately. After the surgery well im allergic to so after the spinal wore off i felt everything At once and had hard time. Getting my pain under control. But shes perfect Nd healthy
 



Attached Files:







photo{502B3270-0B13-4CB3-82F6-316848DDA824}_4.png
File size: 493.1 KB
Views: 3









photo{502B3270-0B13-4CB3-82F6-316848DDA824}_3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









0302171035b.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MacBabby

Gorgeous gorgeous girl Kaylab22, congratulations. I hope you feel better each day and enjoy snuggles with your little puddin' x


----------



## stellababy

Beautiful girl kaylab!!

I am officially half way done- 20 weeks today


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Got to 20 weeks yesterday. Also had my anatomy scan and it looks like it's a boy. Honestly, I'm dealing with some gender disappointment about it. But he appears to be healthy and that's what really matters.


----------



## DobbyForever

We picked a name! Ethan!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Got to 20 weeks yesterday. Also had my anatomy scan and it looks like it's a boy. Honestly, I'm dealing with some gender disappointment about it. But he appears to be healthy and that's what really matters.

:hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling gender disappointment, it's definitely something it normal. When we first learned we were having a girl I did feel sad that we weren't having a boy, but now neither DH or I can imagine having anything but another girl. Glad to hear baby is healthy! :)



DobbyForever said:


> We picked a name! Ethan!

Great name!

We had our gender reveal at my birthday party yesterday - the look on peoples faces to learn we're having another girl were great! Only two people guessed girl, the rest were dead set on a boy:haha: We've also picked her name, Madelyn :cloud9:


----------



## Symphony7

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Great name!
> 
> We had our gender reveal at my birthday party yesterday - the look on peoples faces to learn we're having another girl were great! Only two people guessed girl, the rest were dead set on a boy:haha: We've also picked her name, Madelyn :cloud9:

Sooo jealous! That is my absolute favorite name but hubby doesn't like it so we went with second pick of Juliette.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kay so sorry about the pain but congrats on your beautiful baby girl!

Princess congrats on making it full term! Can't wait to hear when baby arrives!

I love both Madelyn and Juliette :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Symphony - Juliette is a beautiful name! Hubby shot down all names I suggested except Madelyn so Daddy definitely named this one :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

We went for a gender scan yesterday and found out we are having another little boy :) so happy!!


----------



## vaniilla

campn said:


> We just confirmed we are having a girl today at our anatomy scan!

Congratulations! How many weeks are you? You're the first person I've seen on here that will have a small age gap like us :haha:


21 weeks today! I count this week as halfway since I could go to 42 weeks. :dance:


----------



## Parkep

Half way point!! Yay!! Longest pregnancy ever lol


----------



## flipporama1

37 weeks &#10084;


----------



## x Zaly x

24 weeks :)


----------



## Girly922

I'm a day late posting this but hubby finally felt a kick!


----------



## susiewusie

21 weeks and feeling lots of movement :) xx


----------



## MacBabby

32 weeks and I've got my c-section date today &#128515;


----------



## MrsButterfly

30 weeks today! 3/4 there...


----------



## Weebles

DH felt her kick! <3


----------



## Yo_Yo

Into double figures!! 99 days until due date! :)


----------



## stellababy

21 weeks, and now have my C-section date of July 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Halfway point and I think I felt a kick yesterday.


----------



## vaniilla

22 weeks! :)


----------



## sweetysangel8

28 weeks. 3rd trimester!


----------



## flipporama1

38 weeks! RCS in 1 week &#10084;


----------



## kittykat7210

I had a stranger touch my belly today (then tell me it was a boy)


----------



## MacBabby

33 weeks &#128515;


----------



## stellababy

Congrats to everyone for their milestones!


----------



## flipporama1

She's here! Autumn Rose 3-17-17
 



Attached Files:







20170318_000329.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Letsgo

Congratulations flipporama! Beautiful girl, beautiful name!

Today the results of my genetic test came back negative for a series of potential life threatening problems, which is a positive milestone.


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

14 weeks first day of the second tri :)


----------



## spencerspiece

Half way! 20 Weeks &#9829;


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for all the milestones! Love how active this thread is!

Congrats flip!!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrats Flip! She's beautiful, such a lovely name :cloud9:

It's officially difficult for me to get up off the couch or in/out of my car at 23 weeks :dohh:


----------



## stellababy

22 weeks and hubby felt the baby kick for the first time!


----------



## vaniilla

flipporama1 said:


> She's here! Autumn Rose 3-17-17

Congratulations! She's beautiful. :cloud9:


23 weeks today! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy new milestones ladies! :flower:

27 weeks today! Third tri according to bnb and 10 weeks until ful term!! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Hubby felt baby kick for the first time :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Had my anatomy scan yesterday. 21 weeks.


----------



## sil

Gestational diabetes test today and I made it through without puking or passing out!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

^That truly is a milestone! I HATE the GD test :sick:

I will be officially in the second trimester soon (although I've been lurking for a week now lol) and I have a scan tomorrow. Really looking forward to seeing baby again!


----------



## stellababy

I am loving all of your milestones!!

Here is another one for me- I saw my belly move today!


----------



## vaniilla

Yo_Yo said:


> Happy new milestones ladies! :flower:
> 
> 27 weeks today! Third tri according to bnb and 10 weeks until ful term!! :)

Congratulations on hitting third tri! does it feel like it's closer now? third tri always feels like labour is just around the corner :haha:




sil said:


> Gestational diabetes test today and I made it through without puking or passing out!

I'm glad to hear you've gotten it out of the way! good luck with the results!

I have mine on the 7th and dreading it! that polycal stuff is disgusting :sick:


----------



## CeriB

38 weeks :happydance:

Next milestone - due date &#128556;


----------



## DobbyForever

Ordered my shower invites! Thankfully had a coupon from Motherhood Maternity for tiny prints. Brought the price down from $2.12 per invite to $1.50 since it was 30% off the order PLUS free shipping. They should get here on 4/3 just in time to get names and addresses on them and deliver them the following weekend aka the 6 weeks before mark. AHHHH


----------



## MacBabby

34 weeks &#128515;


----------



## Girly922

23 weeks and a successful anomaly scan (finally baby decided to cooperate)


----------



## saphiresky

20+4wks had our anomaly scan yesterday all going well and healthy. Such a relief.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

23 weeks and going on what will probably be my last trip/vacation before Alex is here.


----------



## stellababy

PrettyInInk42 said:


> 23 weeks and going on what will probably be my last trip/vacation before Alex is here.

We were thinking Alex for our new little boy to! :))


----------



## DobbyForever

Last night SO felt his first kick

Today a complete stranger congratulated me and helped me off the floor when I joked I was stuck lol


----------



## Girly922

Saw baby kick from the outside tonight


----------



## stellababy

23 weeks today, and I am getting quite a bump!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on the 23 weeks ladies!

Girly so jealous!!! Can't wait to see my alien movement. My cousin is 29 and sends videos all the time


----------



## Girly922

Dobby, I was so surprised to see it so soon. I was in the bath the first time so that probably helped, but then I saw another kick while cuddled up with DH on the sofa. I'm sure I couldn't see the movements with DD until third tri.


----------



## kittykat7210

Found out it was a girl!! And called her Evelyn Rose :cloud9:


----------



## vitriolic_vix

Congrats kitty!!!

We had our anatomy scan today and everything is looking great with our little man :) the sosnographer said it was one of the naughtiest babies she has ever tried to scan as he just wouldn't stay still so it took FOREVER!


----------



## vaniilla

24 weeks/ viability week :dance:

Kitty - Congrats on a little girl! 

vit - I'm glad your scan went well, naughty baby! :haha:


----------



## MacBabby

35 weeks &#128515;


----------



## Symphony7

30 weeks! 3/4 of the way there!


----------



## MEPride

First day in the 2nd tri group! Super excited to join you ladies and hear all your amazing stories!

Also think I MAY have felt my first fetal movement last night lying down. It was so subtle I can't be sure, but I think lil bubs was grumpy I was lying on my back! &#128518;


----------



## Katapillar

Baby habs is moving today, making the most of mummy's sick day! :blue: :baby:


----------



## AshNAmber

Made it to the 2nd tri :happydance: and we find out the sex on the 8th. :cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! Definitely update when you know! What's your intuition say?


----------



## AshNAmber

Thank you.. I really really want a boy.. I just feel like it's a girl though. My friends are telling me that since it's my first I'm probably wrong :haha:


----------



## Girly922

24 weeks viability day! 
Also, DD felt baby kick for the first time yesterday.


----------



## AshNAmber

That's awesome Girly!! :happydance:


----------



## stellababy

24 week viability for me as well!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Another inappropriate milestone here...

I officially cannot see my lady bits beyond my bump no matter how I bend :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm following quickly behind you dobby!! I can't see properly anymore and am becoming less and less able to see :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

24 weeks and viable as of 2 days ago. 

I also finally told my mom and Baby Daddy and they both seem good with it.

And I too can barely see my lady junk anymore. lol


----------



## kittykat7210

20 weeks today :) halfway through!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Have to checked this thread in ages! Congrats on the milestones ladies! 

Yay for viability Vanilla-such a wonderful feeling.


----------



## vaniilla

Yo_Yo said:


> Have to checked this thread in ages! Congrats on the milestones ladies!
> 
> Yay for viability Vanilla-such a wonderful feeling.

Thank you! :) you're so close to 30 weeks! 

25 weeks as of a few days ago, it feels like its going too quickly here, slow down time!


----------



## DobbyForever

V-day! I'll feel better at 27 weeks but nice to know if poop hits the fan


----------



## vaniilla

DobbyForever said:


> V-day! I'll feel better at 27 weeks but nice to know if poop hits the fan

Happy V day! 


26 weeks today !


----------



## AshNAmber

Found out were having a boy :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

AshNAmber said:


> Found out were having a boy :happydance: :cloud9:

Congratulations on a little boy!


----------



## Wish85

30 weeks today. 8 weeks left of work!!


----------



## MacBabby

37 weeks, c-section is 2 weeks today eeks &#128525;


----------



## DobbyForever

Ash congrats on the boy!!

Wish ten week countdown!

Mac woot two weeks left!!!


----------



## MrsButterfly

35 weeks! 2 weeks left at work...yay!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Only 99 days to go.


----------



## kittykat7210

Had my first seat offered to me on the bus :rofl: does that even count as a milestone?!!


----------



## Girly922

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Only 99 days to go.

No way, are we under triple digits now? :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

I know this goes with viability but I had my 24w check and my gyn gave me the official L&D number and said from this point I call them not the advice nurse


----------



## stellababy

Under 100 days here as well! I remember seeing this milestone a few months ago from another poster and was so jealous how far along she was!


----------



## spencerspiece

24 weeks!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly922 said:


> PrettyInInk42 said:
> 
> 
> Only 99 days to go.
> 
> No way, are we under triple digits now? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yup!

I've also just booked a tour of the maternity ward at my local hospital and started inviting people to my shower.

Big things.

Oh, and BD was able to see and feel baby move through my stomach yesterday.


----------



## vaniilla

27 weeks! It's going too quickly :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty lots of exciting stuff! Not that everybody else isn't exciting lol you know what I mean


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats vanilla on reaching third tri! 

I'm into single digits!!! 9 weeks to go...need to get organised. Badly! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Yo_Yo said:


> Congrats vanilla on reaching third tri!
> 
> I'm into single digits!!! 9 weeks to go...need to get organised. Badly! :happydance:

Thanks :flower:

Wow single weeks!! How much do you have left to do?


In the 80s today! :dance:


----------



## Symphony7

Less than 50 days. Please God let time go faster. I am so miserable.


----------



## MacBabby

38 weeks, by this time next week we'll be cuddling our monkey, eeks, so excited &#128515;


----------



## DobbyForever

So many births coming up! Hoping for smooth deliveries ladies!


----------



## stellababy

27 weeks! And put the crib together.


----------



## vitriolic_vix

I'm viable today! Have been so anxious this pregnancy so I'm so happy I've made it this far!


----------



## DobbyForever

Stella yay crib!

Vit congrats on viability!

Afm 26 weeks and double digits!


----------



## vaniilla

DobbyForever said:


> Stella yay crib!
> 
> Vit congrats on viability!
> 
> Afm 26 weeks and double digits!

Congrats on double figures!

28 weeks today!


----------



## MacBabby

3 days to go......
YEAY, we have no idea who I coming to join our little family on Thursday, it's either Saffron 'Saffy' or Wilfred 'Wilfie' &#128525;


----------



## MrsButterfly

Good luck MacBabby!

37 weeks today - and last day at work!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed mac hoping for a smooth delivery and can't wait to hear!

Butterfly congrats on finishing up at work!

Afm crib arrived today. Belly button is starting to push forward (not out yet but noticeably not as deep). Overall depressed about the body changes today and crib in box and idk hormones


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

20 weeks :) half way point


----------



## Girly922

28 weeks, officially 3rd tri!


----------



## vaniilla

In the 70s!


----------



## saphiresky

100 days till due date! Counting down now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

50 days to go!! 29 until I'm full term! :happydance:

Happy new milestones ladies!! :) :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

yoyo - happy 33 weeks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Depending who you ask officially third tri!


----------



## kittykat7210

Viability!!!! Can't believe I made it to 24 weeks!


----------



## stellababy

Less than 80 days until my c section!


----------



## MrsButterfly

38 weeks - hopefully less than 2 weeks to go!


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm 20wks offically half way!! :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

First outside movement visible today!!!

And had my first baby shower. Thrown by my incredibly sweet students


----------



## blablamana

I've felt kicks for two weeks but just now (like 5 minutes ago) DH could feel kicks as well! Little porker in there was showing off!:cloud9:

With my son I didn't feel proper kicks till 20 weeks (a lot of flutters though from 16 weeks onwards) and DH didn't get to feel them till 22-24 weeks I believe!


----------



## Yo_Yo

34 weeks today!! :)

6 weeks to go and only 3 weeks until full term!! :shock: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

yoyo - happy 34 weeks!



30 weeks here today :wacko: last day of 70's!


----------



## vaniilla

In the 60's today!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Single digits - 9 days to go!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Vanilla-wow you only have 69 days to go now?! Yay! :)

Mrsbutterfly-will look out for your next update, a baby!! How exciting to be so close...any day!


----------



## blablamana

Couple of milestones

* Movement visible from the outside since this week
* Anatomy scan was 100% healthy baby, no issues noted
* Still 100% a girl, so we'll have one of each! 

:cloud9:


----------



## stellababy

Less than 10 weeks to go until my c section! 69 days


----------



## spencerspiece

28 weeks. 10 weeks until I am induced &#128584;


----------



## Symphony7

Last day of work yestetday. So relieved, I am in rough shape right how. Just a few days til full term hope she comes early.


----------



## Yo_Yo

5 weeks to go! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Yo-yo - happy 35 weeks! 

31 weeks today! :D


----------



## saphiresky

28weeks today! 3rd trimester countdown....


----------



## MrsButterfly

Due date! Hurry up baby.....


----------



## litieulong48

I just entered 2nd tri on Monday hoping next will be to feel baby


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eek! A month today!! And moved onto final ticker pic too :)

Happy new milestones ladies :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

In the 50's! :dance:


----------



## Symphony7

Got my csection date. June 6th, wish it was the week before but they were booked up. 18 days until baby girl gets here!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Full term :) also induction date of 31st May (I do have medical reasons for earlyish induction). He will be here soon!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby shower today! And an hour away from ten week countdown!


----------



## spencerspiece

Thirty weeks!!


----------



## stellababy

32 weeks today! Just 53 days until c section. Time is flying by


----------



## saphiresky

Got offered a seat in the chip shop today from an older gentleman. I must be looking pregnant now for sure. 30 weeks on tuesday


----------



## vaniilla

Woman asked with a straight face if I was having twins or triplets, first time it's happened this pregnancy! I don't know why people think they can be so rude to pregnant ladies!!?!?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Full term today!!!!!!! :happydance: 

Oh vanilla, how rude are some people?!:dohh: 

Crazylilthing-good luck with induction!

Happy new milestones ladies :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Yo_Yo said:


> Full term today!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh vanilla, how rude are some people?!:dohh:
> 
> Crazylilthing-good luck with induction!
> 
> Happy new milestones ladies :flower:

People are just odd! 

Congratulations on reaching full term! You're so close to meeting your local now :happydance:


33 weeks today and in the 40's!


----------



## saphiresky

30weeks today!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Yo_Yo said:


> Full term today!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh vanilla, how rude are some people?!:dohh:
> 
> Crazylilthing-good luck with induction!
> 
> Happy new milestones ladies :flower:


Thank you yo yo, it's tomorrow eek!!!


----------



## sweetysangel8

39 weeks today


----------



## AshNAmber

24 weeks and Viable :happydance:


----------



## Symphony7

39 weeks! 5 days til my CS!


----------



## vaniilla

crazylilth1ng said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Full term today!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh vanilla, how rude are some people?!:dohh:
> 
> Crazylilthing-good luck with induction!
> 
> Happy new milestones ladies :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you yo yo, it's tomorrow eek!!!Click to expand...

I hope your induction went well :flower:




sweetysangel8 said:


> 39 weeks today

Happy 39 weeks!!



Symphony7 said:


> 39 weeks! 5 days til my CS!

Happy 39 weeks! Wow only 5 days to go! How exciting! I hope it all goes smoothly :dust:



AshNAmber said:


> 24 weeks and Viable :happydance:

Happy viability day!


----------



## DobbyForever

32 weeks!

Car shopping for baby today!

Had my first cup of raspberry leaf tea!

Less than 15 items left on my registry (though I'll be using my endless rewards gift card/work shower on Monday to buy them post birth so really registry is done hehe).

Furniture is assembled so slowly putting things away.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0272.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vaniilla

34 weeks today! It feels really close yet so far away now? :haha:


----------



## sherwood

20 weeks today! I'm halfway there (and still feeling good)! :happydance:


----------



## Symphony7

Last full day pregnant. CS scheduled for noon tomorrow. So nervous but so ready.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Finally hit v-day although according to my midwife my bump is measuring 3 weeks ahead :shock:

So happy to have reached this milestone :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (2)copy.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Symphony I hope your cs goes smoothly


----------



## sweetysangel8

Due date today. Eviction notice set for Sunday if she doesn't come by then.


----------



## vaniilla

Symphony7 said:


> Last full day pregnant. CS scheduled for noon tomorrow. So nervous but so ready.

I hope it all went well today! :flower::dust:


----------



## vaniilla

In the 30's today!!


----------



## spencerspiece

32 weeks. 6 weeks until induction


----------



## Girly922

34 weeks, only 4 more weeks of work left!


----------



## vaniilla

35 weeks today!


----------



## stellababy

34 weeks, 38 days away from the c section


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

36 weeks today, 2cm dilated and 75% effaced! I know that dilation and effacement doesn't mean a whole lot but it's exciting for me because I didn't even dilate with my first until I was induced:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo exciting!

33 weeks and bought a car for baby. :). My first ever compact suv


----------



## vaniilla

In the 20's today and I'm also 36 weeks after midnight!


----------



## verily

I hit 24 weeks and viability. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

37+1! Fingers crossed for a progression of my cervix when they check it at my appointment tomorrow. Last week I was 2cm & 75% effaced


----------



## stellababy

Wow so close! Good luck Mrs dragonfly!

I have 29 days until c section- less than a month to go!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm only 26, almost 27 weeks now and I've just received my first stretch mark for this pregnancy :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww lil miss that just makes me think of kat Williams ((do not watch if the f word of n word offend you)) https://youtu.be/lj5-71ziM5c

Dragonfly agreed so close! Curious to hear how things have progressed 

Stella and vanilla woohoo! So soon!

Verify congrats on v day!

Afm officially bought a new bra! Went from a 32B to a 36C so caved and bought new support lol


----------



## vaniilla

Nothing like a comfy bra! I really need to get measured for a new one but this heat and having no free time means it'll be next year at this rate!


----------



## verily

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm only 26, almost 27 weeks now and I've just received my first stretch mark for this pregnancy :cry:

Awwwww. *hugs*

No new stretch marks to add to the collection yet, but I'm getting spider veins on my right thigh. My mother has them and her mother has them, so I suppose it was inevitable. :T


----------



## spencerspiece

34 weeks. Three weeks until induction!


----------



## Girly922

36 weeks today


----------



## DobbyForever

5 weeks to EDD which means 7 weeks or less til I meet my son! Kaiser induces at 42


----------



## vaniilla

Dobby - happy 35 weeks!


37 weeks today and my babies first birthday, feeling emotional today!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww happy 37! And happy birthday to your LO! First birthdays are so sweet!


----------



## saphiresky

34 weeks after midnight. 

Got signed off from the physio today. Keeping my belt and exercises going. 39days till elective c section.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

First brithdays are so fun, happy birthday to your LO Vaniilla!

38 weeks! After 2 weeks of checking my glucose levels 4x a day I've been cleared to not having GD :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> First brithdays are so fun, happy birthday to your LO Vaniilla!
> 
> 38 weeks! After 2 weeks of checking my glucose levels 4x a day I've been cleared to not having GD :happydance:

Happy 38 weeks! fantastic news on the GD :D


----------



## vaniilla

19 days to go, into the teens!


----------



## sbl

Oh felt baby kick last night!
So nice when they get to experience it


----------



## Girly922

I hope your LO had a fun first birthday vanilla! 

I got my home birth agreed today :happydance: Just got a home visit and assessment on Sunday then they'll be on call for me! Eek!


----------



## vaniilla

Girly922 said:


> I hope your LO had a fun first birthday vanilla!
> 
> I got my home birth agreed today :happydance: Just got a home visit and assessment on Sunday then they'll be on call for me! Eek!

Thank you :) 


That's brilliant news! I hope it all goes well when the time comes.:flower:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

38+5, this it the most pregnant I've ever been. With our first I was induced at 38+4 because of pre-eclampsia and she was born the next morning at 38+5.


----------



## stellababy

Wow we are all getting Soo close now!

37 weeks today, officially full term!


----------



## vaniilla

38 weeks today! Still feels like it'll be a while though as I'm convinced I'll go over.


----------



## Parkep

37 weeks!


----------



## DobbyForever

So many ladies so close to 40!


----------



## DobbyForever

Forgot my up date. 36 weeks! Less than 30 days to go! I'm 2.5cm dilated and 75% effaced and he is head down already!!! Ahhhh


----------



## saphiresky

30 days to go.....


----------



## Girly922

Last day at work today :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Girly922 said:


> Last day at work today :happydance:

Enjoy your last day!


----------



## MEPride

28 weeks today! Officially in the 3rd trimester!


----------



## vaniilla

MEP - happy 28 weeks!

10 days till my due date, last day in double digits!


----------



## vaniilla

39 weeks today!


----------



## stellababy

9 days to go...


----------



## DobbyForever

Getting there ladies! <20 days for me! Everybody is guessing he will be here late next week and join SO's and my birthday week.


----------



## vaniilla

Last milestone for me - baby was born on monday :flower:

Dobby - Good luck! I hope you get to meet your little boy soon! you're in the teens now! :dance:


----------



## Girly922

Aww, congratulations vanilla! I hope you're both settling well! 

AFM: 10 days to go...


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats vanilla! And ty!

Girly ten day countdown woot woot!

Finally packed my hospital bag lol


----------



## stellababy

Congratulations Vanilla!!!


----------



## sara1983

I'm 32 weeks tomorrow and repeat CS booked for August 30th at 38weeks+6days. Less than 7 weeks to go now, I so hope it goes by quickly, it's bee a rough pregnancy!


----------



## DobbyForever

15 days left til EDD! Getting real!


----------



## Girly922

39 weeks today... Come on baby!


----------



## stellababy

4 days- also last weekend before the little man comes!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 39 weeks Girly & stella!

Happy 38 weeks Dobby!


----------



## stellababy

We are all so close!


----------



## DobbyForever

stellababy said:


> We are all so close!

Right?! How crazy. I'm ready. I'm over being pregnant lol I want my son


----------



## Girly922

Due date today, come on baby! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Had my little guy :) 7/21 at 9:17pm


----------



## vaniilla

Girly922 said:


> Due date today, come on baby! Lol

Happy due date! :flower:



DobbyForever said:


> Had my little guy :) 7/21 at 9:17pm

Huge congratulations! :happydance:


----------

